# TEAM WORK part 2



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

I am teaching "KODY" and "KELI" for brace/team agility work!!!

Up the A-Frame!!









Over the top and down together!!









Over the jump,("keli" always has soo much fun, and shows a lot of expression)









Best buds hanging out in the chute together!!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful! I couldn't get my kids to get along that well. Good job.


----------



## Pepe Gardner (Apr 11, 2005)

Amazing pictures. Seems your Goldens listen very well.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Wonderful dogs! Alot of time and patience on your part


----------



## Rhonda Harrison (Jun 9, 2005)

Love It! They are great.


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

This IS amazing! 

Now, how in-sinc do they have to be to compete
in this team (brace?) agility?

They sure look like they're doing well!!!


----------

